
Universal basic income?: A mapped community argument - creamyhorror
http://en.arguman.org/a-universal-basic-income-is-the-best-way-to-eradicate-economic-inequality
======
xname2
In a Universal basic income system, will the government give extra money (or
provide extra free service) to people who need more money?

~~~
dragonwriter
Maybe, maybe not. Usually, advocates of universal (or more commonly,
"unconditional") basic income favor using it to, ultimately, replace existing
means-tested aid programs. Whether they would also have supplemental, non-
means-tested, programs based on special needs (e.g., medical conditions) or
whether they would address those some other way (or not see them as public
responsibilities) varies considerably between _which_ source of need you are
discussing, and which UBI advocate you are discussing it with.

